# difference between 444 and 555



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

444 deisel has 46 drawbar hp and 51 hp on the belt. in 1957 a new 444 deisel standard cost $3,679 weighed 5,258 pounds.
the 555 deisel 54 drawbar hp and 60 on the belt.a new 555 deisel cost $4511 and weighed in at 6,500 pounds


----------

